# GoPro Hero 2014



## Zehno (Sep 27, 2014)

What do you guys think of the new GoPro Hero. Priced modestly at $150 and can get 1080p at 30 and 720p at 60. Is it better to just save my money and get the Hero 4 black? But honestly how often am I gonna use 4k, I don't even have a 4k monitor, only reason I was black over silv. is because it can do 1080 at 120 so that would be epic slowmo. Theres also the silver but idk I should get it because for a 100 bucks more i can get 4k and 1080p at double the fps silv can record at, however i lose the screen... So confused what do you guys think?


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I havent got a gopro, but i can tell you having a screen is awesome (JVC Adixxion cam). No more fiddling with your smartphone to see replays, and while it might drain the battery quickly, i would much rather my camera runs out of batteries, than my phone from trying to connect to the camera and view the videos etc.

It isnt hard to keep a few spare batteries in your pockets either.


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

For snowboarding? In my opinion, neither. I bought a Hero 2 BE, didn't use it much, upgraded to the Hero 3+ Black Edition, not for snowboarding though. I find during snowboarding it distracts way too much. On a pole, on your helmet, turning it on and off... Its too much of a hassle, I have tons and tons of more fun when I just go up and shred to challenge myself, without worrying of filming. I upgraded to the 3+ BE for all the things other then snowboarding :yahoo:, and for that, it does an amazing shop! Cliff jumping in Hawaii... Mountain Biking... (All that extra time on the lift, for some reason I find it just easier to handle with a chest mount)... White water rafting. Other random adventures, Grab a pole mount, and a chesty! It will work fantastic

For snowboarding.. No way.

Just my take.
Go snowboard to have fun and hang with buds.

PS: What mountain you riding at?


----------



## zackmorris (Feb 13, 2013)

Rotcoddam411 said:


> For snowboarding? In my opinion, neither. I bought a Hero 2 BE, didn't use it much, upgraded to the Hero 3+ Black Edition, not for snowboarding though. I find during snowboarding it distracts way too much. On a pole, on your helmet, turning it on and off... Its too much of a hassle, I have tons and tons of more fun when I just go up and shred to challenge myself, without worrying of filming. I upgraded to the 3+ BE for all the things other then snowboarding :yahoo:, and for that, it does an amazing shop! Cliff jumping in Hawaii... Mountain Biking... (All that extra time on the lift, for some reason I find it just easier to handle with a chest mount)... White water rafting. Other random adventures, Grab a pole mount, and a chesty! It will work fantastic
> 
> For snowboarding.. No way.
> 
> ...


I'm always torn with my gopro. I'm glad I recorded when I get home to see the footage but it is a hassle while riding...and I know it's a burden on my friends when I'm like "dude record me" lol. 

Some days are definitely worth recording though.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

I got the silver 3+ on sale after 4 came out, Amazon has the black 3+ w/ remote for $349 now. I agree it is kind of a hassle to do certain things with. Helmet POV is lame and while pole footage is alright I just like to get out and ride. As for black vs silver vs white how are you going to use it? Do you really need the 4k for your riding and editing? And while a screen is nice, in order to really dial in the use of the 4k and extra fps you gotta edit post filming and watch, which you prolly won't do on a tiny screen anyway.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Go pro comes out on kicker days. Just easier to do video then. Some times we will do some video in the BC, but never on resort runs.


----------



## mkbr (Sep 6, 2014)

I agree with the go pro use and snowboarding. Filming park sessions makes sense, helmet cam + a resort run? no.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

mkbr said:


> I agree with the go pro use and snowboarding. Filming park sessions makes sense, helmet cam + a resort run? no.


To each his own , on blower powder days I like to get at least 1-2 runs in with a pole and then put it away for the day. For some of us filming and working with Photo\Video is fun.

brightonblower jenkins - YouTube


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Zehno said:


> What do you guys think of the new GoPro Hero. Priced modestly at $150 and can get 1080p at 30 and 720p at 60. Is it better to just save my money and get the Hero 4 black? But honestly how often am I gonna use 4k, I don't even have a 4k monitor, only reason I was black over silv. is because it can do 1080 at 120 so that would be epic slowmo. Theres also the silver but idk I should get it because for a 100 bucks more i can get 4k and 1080p at double the fps silv can record at, however i lose the screen... So confused what do you guys think?


If you're set on getting one I would say get the Hero 3+ on sale. At our production company we have each gopro model since the original hero, including the new hero4. While the footage looks spectacular in 4K, we have the ability to edit, encode and view in 4k. If you are a consumer or even a prosumer, there is no reason to get 4k in my opinion, in fact to the naked eye on a 1080p screen there is no discernible difference to me in raw hero 3+ footage in 2.7k and raw hero4 footage in 4k.

As an aside, I wish instead of trying to win the pixel war, gopro would improve their processing and imaging sensor. Even recording at 1080p we are dealing with lots of rolling shutter and artifacting, and don't even think of trying to get anything useable in low light.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I barely ever use my Gopro anymore and have a lot of repetitive POV footage. I do like POV footage in very special circumstances and for short amounts of time and have done some experimenting looking backwards.. which can be fun. I have never used a pole and it looks like it may be more than I want to deal with. Maybe in Powder, it would be fun for a while.. some of that footage looks awesome, but it's also very "rider-centric".


----------



## Zehno (Sep 27, 2014)

Rotcoddam411 said:


> For snowboarding? In my opinion, neither. I bought a Hero 2 BE, didn't use it much, upgraded to the Hero 3+ Black Edition, not for snowboarding though. I find during snowboarding it distracts way too much. On a pole, on your helmet, turning it on and off... Its too much of a hassle, I have tons and tons of more fun when I just go up and shred to challenge myself, without worrying of filming. I upgraded to the 3+ BE for all the things other then snowboarding :yahoo:, and for that, it does an amazing shop! Cliff jumping in Hawaii... Mountain Biking... (All that extra time on the lift, for some reason I find it just easier to handle with a chest mount)... White water rafting. Other random adventures, Grab a pole mount, and a chesty! It will work fantastic
> 
> For snowboarding.. No way.
> 
> ...


Thats what i was thinking i'll probably get one for my summer activities but for snowboarding i guess not. im gonna be at seymour hby?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Id just buy the cheaper one!!!!!

Like a few have said, you'll use it here and there then mostly leave it at home after a while!!!!! 

I used my Original Hero for this, and for a home movie that really only the people in it could give a rats arse, it'll do the trick perfectly!!!!! Shot in 720P!!!!!



* Spend that extra coin on gear or a few beers!!!!!


----------



## mkbr (Sep 6, 2014)

hikeswithdogs said:


> To each his own , on blower powder days I like to get at least 1-2 runs in with a pole and then put it away for the day. For some of us filming and working with Photo\Video is fun.


Don't get me wrong. Powder/backcountry is a different story. I was referring to watching groomers at [insert resort here].


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

mkbr said:


> Don't get me wrong. Powder/backcountry is a different story. I was referring to watching groomers at [insert resort here].


Oh god yea unless their really out ripping the park(and filming others) that shit is boring as hell , especially helmet cam footage.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I donno, I am starting to get board of the pole cam footage as well. It's too close to the rider to get the true context on the run. YMMV


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

deagol said:


> I donno, I am starting to get board of the pole cam footage as well. It's too close to the rider to get the true context on the run. YMMV


Yea agreed , I use a stupid long BD telescoping trekking pole to get decent footage and yes it's a PITA.


----------

